# Kühlbox



## Alemanita

Hola estimados foreros y foristas:

Lo que se puede ver en estas imágenes:

http://www.google.de/search?q=Kühlb...&source=og&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=612

(y perdón por el enlace tan largo)

¿cómo se llama en sus respectivos países? Por lo que he leído en otro hilo en el foro Sólo Español, me parece que en España es 'nevera'. Sería interesante que también pusieran enlaces a imágenes, para ver la forma en los diferentes países. Si los hay, si se usan o si no hacen falta porque a cada rato, en la playa, pasan vendeores ambulantes con bebidas y comidas refrigeradas / heladas.

Muchas gracias desde ya y un saludo.

Alemanita


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> Hola estimados foreros y foristas:
> 
> Lo que se puede ver en estas imágenes:
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?q=Kühlb...&source=og&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=612
> 
> (y perdón por el enlace tan largo)
> 
> ¿cómo se llama en sus respectivos países? Por lo que he leído en otro hilo en el foro Sólo Español, me parece que en España es 'nevera'. Sería interesante que también pusieran enlaces a imágenes, para ver la forma en los diferentes países. Si los hay, si se usan o si no hacen falta porque a cada rato, en la playa, pasan vendeores ambulantes con bebidas y comidas refrigeradas / heladas.
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya y un saludo.
> 
> Alemanita


--
Como verás, la nevera recibe en algunos países el nombre de hielera.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=hielera
Mi enlace no es mucho más corto ;-)
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Estopa

Creo que sería mejor añadir el adjetivo "portátil" (= nevera portátil), puesto que la nevera normalmente es el electrodoméstico que se encuentra en las cocinas (Kühlschrank). También se conoce como "nevera de camping".


----------



## jordi picarol

Estopa said:


> Creo que sería mejor añadir el adjetivo "portátil" (= nevera portátil), puesto que la nevera normalmente es el electrodoméstico que se encuentra en las cocinas (Kühlschrank). También se conoce como "nevera de camping".


--
NEVERA
(Del lapt. f. de _-rĭus_).
*1. *f. Sitio en que se guarda o conserva nieve.
*2. *f. *frigorífico* (‖ aparato electrodoméstico para conservar alimentos).
*3. *f. Frigorífico portátil.
*4. *f. Pieza o habitación demasiado fría.
*5. *f. desus. Vendedora de nieve.
Al menos en España, cada vez se usa más el término frigorífico. La antigua nevera de las cocinas no era un electrodoméstico. Funcionaba con barras de hielo que había que comprar. Al aparecer los aparatos eléctricos, se mantuvo el nombre de nevera, pero cada día se escucha menos en favor del "frigo".
Añadir portátil sería una redundancia, ver punto 3.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Me parece una redundancia venial, útil, más bien, para evitar que a la persona se le ocurra llevar consigo el frigo de casa.


----------



## TheChabon

En Argentina sería heladera portátil, 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q="...source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1362&bih=1000


----------

